# Transferring apprenticeship



## ES933 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi, I have a question and i'm hpoing to get an answer or maybe some advice. 
The situation is i have been in the trade for 4 years now and about a year ago i was accepted in to an apprenticeship program (non union). I have been debating for sometime now as to going union. I have talked to my local ibew and i can transfer my apprenticeship over to the union, so they say. My question is, has anyone else done that? If so how did it turn out? Was there constant work? I'm thinking that if i did transfer, to wait untill spring when work will be steady. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @ES933!

The local knows that apprentices are there to get their hours in and get the training so they put a priority to keeping them working.

Union benefits are better in the long run ove rnon union for the most part nationwide.

Good non union companies are more an exception than a rule.


----------

